# Warfleet



## daveyjones

Is there any old salts who began their sea career at TS Warfleet? 

Situated in Botley, Southampton on the upper reaches of the Hamble River. She was known to the locals as Fairthorne Manor. 

Warfleet catered for both MN Apprentices and Ratings. I was there in March 1956. In charge was LT Com Southcott. RN DSO and George Vince.
I was there for six months before I was told by plummy mouth Southcott I was 'not officer material...' assigning me to the next 48yrs in the lower decks!
Blue Funnel Line were the recipients of successful students.
Southcott eventually ended up as a tutor at the Officer training establishment Warsash, Pangbourne.

All in my book... 'Oceans Of Time' due in the bookshops mid August 2006.

Regards Daveyjones


----------



## DURANGO

daveyjones said:


> Is there any old salts who began their sea career at TS Warfleet?
> 
> Situated in Botley, Southampton on the upper reaches of the Hamble River. She was known to the locals as Fairthorne Manor.
> 
> Warfleet catered for both MN Apprentices and Ratings. I was there in March 1956. In charge was LT Com Southcott. RN DSO and George Vince.
> I was there for six months before I was told by plummy mouth Southcott I was 'not officer material...' assigning me to the next 48yrs in the lower decks!
> Blue Funnel Line were the recipients of successful students.
> Southcott eventually ended up as a tutor at the Officer training establishment Warsash, Pangbourne.
> 
> All in my book... 'Oceans Of Time' due in the bookshops mid August 2006.
> 
> Regards Daveyjones


 looking forward to your book davey be lucky mate best wishes Durango


----------



## Keltic Star

daveyjones said:


> Is there any old salts who began their sea career at TS Warfleet?
> 
> Situated in Botley, Southampton on the upper reaches of the Hamble River. She was known to the locals as Fairthorne Manor.
> 
> Warfleet catered for both MN Apprentices and Ratings. I was there in March 1956. In charge was LT Com Southcott. RN DSO and George Vince.
> I was there for six months before I was told by plummy mouth Southcott I was 'not officer material...' assigning me to the next 48yrs in the lower decks!
> Blue Funnel Line were the recipients of successful students.
> Southcott eventually ended up as a tutor at the Officer training establishment Warsash, Pangbourne.
> 
> All in my book... 'Oceans Of Time' due in the bookshops mid August 2006.
> 
> Regards Daveyjones


RN Officers are Gentlemen trying to be sailors
MN Officers are sailors tying to be Gentlemen.
RNVR Officers are neither, trying to be both.

Can't wait to read your book


----------



## John.H.Clark

way I heard it,
RNR officers trying to gentlemen, 
RNVR gentlemen trying to be officers ( my father for one ) and 
RN neither trying to be both


----------



## Ivinghoe

I was at Warfleet in 1953 - have mixed feelings about the establishment 

Is the book Oceans of Time still in print and available


----------



## vickentallen

Whilst at HMS St Vincent in 1956, went on a expedition training exercise to Warfleet, sailing two whalers from Priddys Hard, Portsmouth round to the Hamble, sailing as far as able, then rowing, then out the boat shoving, like the Bloody African Queen up to Warfleet. Got beat at football by MN types, froze to death under canvas, three days of corndbeef chits , pretty pissed off for return journey..All character building stuff,,I don't think.. lol

Vic..


----------



## Ivinghoe

I agree - Warfleet was a bit Spartan 

All character building stuff though which served me well during my period in the heyday of the British Merchant Navy


----------

